# Least expensive gps



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking for the least expensive hand held gps unit available. It only needs to record and direct to coordinates and waypoints. So far Garmin e trex at $99.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

is about the lowest priced GPS you will find that is worth the price. Make sure you get the "H" model..........much more sensitive receiver and it "won't lose signal" in tree cover like the eTrex regular one will.

Check out the web and you'll find them much lower, like this one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Garmin+...llow/9263307.p?id=1218071324384&skuId=9263307

I might suggest you go a tad bit more and get a eTrex Venture "HC" model.........you'll find color is well worth the price.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Garmin+...llow/8605299.p?id=1192232567126&skuId=8605299

There are better prices than this out there. Google it and you'll find them. Be sure to figure in shipping.

Steve


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Another vote for the E Trex. An extra $50 might be worth it in teh long run. I have used the E Trex Legend for quite a while and it works good and has mapping ability. No color screen through.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

They don't get any more basic than this. Stores 3 waypoints and leads you to them. Digital compass. $60

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...cabelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The Backtracker was on sale at Sportsmansguide for $49. I ordered 2 of them for a friend. With membership and a coupon they were $40 + shipping.


Sorry just checked Sportsmansguide and they put the price back to $62.97.


----------

